# Alright ladies . . . . . I need some ideas . . . . .



## martinman81 (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright ladies, I need some ideas. I have decided that it is time to ask my longtime girlfriend to be my wife. 

I'm not the greatest at the romantic scenarios and could use some help. She is a country girl that loves the outdoors, shoots bows, and even hunts. So I was thinking that it would be neat to incorporate hunting or archery in my proposal in some way, like how I present the ring. Anyone have any good ideas about making use of a piece of archery equipment or an archery scenario? 

I dont want it to be too cheesy, but I think if it were too lovey dovey it would be out of character for me. Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## achance01 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think this would be wonderful. I will get with some of my girlfriends and see if we can come up with something for you. :set1_thinking:


----------



## equalizerfan (Oct 31, 2007)

I think if it was me, I would be target practicing with her, and when she hit the target when we went down to pull the arrows I would put the ring down the shaft of the arrow, or tie it onto the arrow puller! I don't know how romantic that is, but I think it's a unique idea!


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo (Feb 13, 2009)

*awww....*

Write it on a piece of paper stuck to a target then when she glasses the target she'll see it...

Or do your thing but tell her you've mastered the x-ring now you want to perfect the wedding ring...corny but I would fall for it...lol


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe attach the ring to the inside of her sight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

equalizerfan said:


> I think if it was me, I would be target practicing with her, and when she hit the target when we went down to pull the arrows I would put the ring down the shaft of the arrow..


I was going to suggest the same thing!! if she is into archery, I'm sure she will love it!! Good luck!!!


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

equalizerfan said:


> I think if it was me, I would be target practicing with her, and when she hit the target when we went down to pull the arrows I would put the ring down the shaft of the arrow, or tie it onto the arrow puller! I don't know how romantic that is, but I think it's a unique idea!


+1:wink:


----------



## martinman81 (Feb 16, 2009)

Alpha Doe said:


> Maybe attach the ring to the inside of her sight.


I really like this idea. The trick would be gettting her all the way to full draw without seeing the ring. Anymore good ideas?


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

equalizerfan said:


> I think if it was me, I would be target practicing with her, and when she hit the target when we went down to pull the arrows I would put the ring down the shaft of the arrow, or tie it onto the arrow puller! I don't know how romantic that is, but I think it's a unique idea!


AWWW I love that idea!! I think you need someone to distract her for about 20 seconds so you could get to her target before her. That's a great idea. :thumbs_up


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

You HAVE to let us know how it goes. How many of us women are being saps and awwwing right now???


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

equalizerfan said:


> I think if it was me, I would be target practicing with her, and when she hit the target when we went down to pull the arrows I would put the ring down the shaft of the arrow, or tie it onto the arrow puller! I don't know how romantic that is, but I think it's a unique idea!


I was thinking the exact same thing before I read your post. Great idea!

If you want to do it at a big shoot (not sure if you go to indoor shoots) I'm sure you could coordinate with the hosts to put the ring somewhere near one of the targets. 

Good luck! and let us know how it goes!


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

How about you go to your bow shop and get the guy there to call her, tell her something came in for her to get her to the store propose to her there then take her to a nice dinner :wink:


----------



## upper_rogue (Jan 19, 2009)

I was just at a 3D shoot where they were giving away prizes for shooting ballons on a bear. Have your girl friend take a shot and when she hits one have the host bring out her prize, the ring, in a neat box all wrapped up. Of course by this time you are down on one knee ready to ask her!!


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> You HAVE to let us know how it goes. How many of us women are being saps and awwwing right now???


I am!!!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

martinman81 said:


> I really like this idea. The trick would be gettting her all the way to full draw without seeing the ring. Anymore good ideas?


I don't know with all the excitement if I would want her at full draw .
Good Luck!


----------



## achance01 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey martin, me and girlfriend pretty much came up with the same idea as upper rogue. Have a balloon shoot for prizes and she wins you or is it you win her. Good luck. We all think this is sooooo romantic.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Last year at the ASA Classic there was a guy that worked out with Mike Tyrell to propose to his girlfriend during the team shoot. They worked it out that the boyfriend would shoot the stake in front of her. After his group "pulled" arrows they left one arrow in the target with a piece of paper that said "will", then the next target there was an arrow that said "you", then on the next one he had the ring around the arrow. It was very cool. Everyone on his team and hers was in on the deal except her. It was funny because she had someone on her team named Will, so when she pulled the first arrow out of the target her team who was in on the deal was wondering aloud why someone would put an arrow in the target with Will's name on it. It was a very cool way to do it. Hope this gives you some ideas. Let us know how it turns out. You can't just come to us with somehting like this and not give us an update. Don't leave the sistas hanging!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

aw heck just start walking down to get the arrows, have everyone lag back and when she turns to look for you be down on one knee..............with everyone standing back behind you.

dang it now I'm all sappy again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dang you all!


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

equalizerfan said:


> I think if it was me, I would be target practicing with her, and when she hit the target when we went down to pull the arrows I would put the ring down the shaft of the arrow, or tie it onto the arrow puller! I don't know how romantic that is, but I think it's a unique idea!


LOL EXACTLY what I was thinking. :wink:


----------



## martinman81 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I am trying to put this together well in advance, so it may be a little while. I'm thinking a month or so. But I will definitely let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

I am not a lady, but I proposed at the archery range. at the bottom of this thread you can see what I did...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683544&highlight=archery+proposal&page=2


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

How about having the ring in the bow box? So when she opens the box to get the bow out its there facing her?

That way you don't have to worry about bows being dropped etc.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I love romance


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

buckeye_girl said:


> You HAVE to let us know how it goes. How many of us women are being saps and awwwing right now???


Guilty :embara:
Lots of good ideas.....my bro and I went and ordered his gf's ring last week. I can't get him to come up with anything cool....She told him if he did it in public she would say no!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

You could always take a ribbon and tie the ring to her release. And just stand behind her while she is getting her stuff ready to shoot. When she turns around to ask you what that is about, be on one knee ready. Or, if you dont think she will drop her bow, tie it to the bow string on her string loop. But like I said that is only if you dont think she will drop the bow..LOL


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey...take her to the local archery shop to "try" a new bow...a Diamond...and have the archery owner have it tied on to it so when you say, Hey try this one out, what do you think? It will catch her off guard! Just a thought, might be cute being a Diamond bow brand!!!

Good luck whatever you decide and don't forget to left us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey...take her to the local archery shop to "try" a new bow...a Diamond...and have the archery owner have it tied on to it so when you say, Hey try this one out, what do you think? It will catch her off guard! Just a thought, might be cute being a Diamond bow brand!!!
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide and don't forget to left us know how it goes!!!!


 good one , howbout tying it to a big shed then take her one to go shed hunting!!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey...take her to the local archery shop to "try" a new bow...a Diamond...and have the archery owner have it tied on to it so when you say, Hey try this one out, what do you think? It will catch her off guard! Just a thought, might be cute being a Diamond bow brand!!!
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide and don't forget to left us know how it goes!!!!


Or just have him bring out the ring box for her...

My thought- take her shooting, and you go hang up the targets. (This only works if she is a good shot.) Hang the ring on the pin holding her target. So she will see it when she goes down to pull her arrows. Do it on a day that isn't too busy-- dont want someone grabbing it.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

AmyInMI said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing!! if she is into archery, I'm sure she will love it!! Good luck!!!


Wow, we all think alike!! I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## stickbowchick (Feb 22, 2009)

*What about this?!*

Not quite and idea....But... I was recently proposed to in our home and it was amazing, it was just the 2 of us and our dogs, no stress and no audience! I couldnt have asked for it any other way! I think anything you come up will be perfect because its coming from you and thats what us girls really want!
Good luck and let us know!


~stickbowchick~


----------



## rcarrier21 (Jan 22, 2009)

What if you set it up with the bow shop? Tell her you want to go shopping for something for her birthday, St. Patricks day, first anniversary of whatever. Take her down and look at broadheads, releases, new bow strings, a lot of fairly common stuff. Then have the folks who run the store tell her, hey, I got something special back here... let him go get the ring and have it in a box for something like a wildething release. :darkbeer:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

FoxPondCanoeCo said:


> Write it on a piece of paper stuck to a target then when she glasses the target she'll see it...
> 
> Or do your thing but tell her you've mastered the x-ring now you want to perfect the wedding ring...corny but I would fall for it...lol


I like this one!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Just smack her on the butt and say "wanna get hitched?"

How romantic is that?


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

easyeriq said:


> Just smack her on the butt and say "wanna get hitched?"
> 
> How romantic is that?


:crutch: That's how that would turn out lol.

Sadly it'd probably work for me. :drama:


----------



## rcarrier21 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey take her to some sportsman's place that's got ice fishing shelters all set up. Have a couple of little candles in your pocket, a small bottle of wine, and the ring.


----------



## martinman81 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am very happy to announce that . . . . . . . . . tonight . . . . . . . SHE SAID YES!!! 


She will post up pics and the story when she gets time


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Keep us waiting lol I see how it is 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!! I am very happy for you. And I hope you have many years of happiness.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## mkmabe (Apr 15, 2009)

i shoot a Diamond, so that's the first thing i thought of!!


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey...take her to the local archery shop to "try" a new bow...a Diamond...and have the archery owner have it tied on to it so when you say, Hey try this one out, what do you think? It will catch her off guard! Just a thought, might be cute being a Diamond bow brand!!!
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide and don't forget to left us know how it goes!!!!



Love it!


----------



## KimShaw1106 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## Blue Diamond (Apr 12, 2009)

*The way it happen for me*

Me and my husband were hunting together, I shot at a deer and hit low so she ran off and another hunter got her. I was bummed. I was sitting on a log with my head down and when I looked up he was on his knee with the ring. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

*The Lucky One*

Ok, I'm finally getting the story on here for you all!

Nate and I had ordered new arrows for my bow last week. On Monday, he told me that he had to work over for a little while and would call me when he left work (he lied!) Turns out, he was hoping that the arrows had come, and when he got home they had. So he decided to wrap the ring box in newspaper and put it in the box with the arrows like it was part of the packaging. He then txt me and told me to come on over.

He didn't tell me for a few hours after I had been at his house that my arrows had come. We were sitting in his room, and he said "Oh, I lied." Then walked into his closet and came out with the box. I was so excited to get my new arrows, I had no idea what surprises were in store for me.

I began opening the box and could feel the newspaper. Once I cut it all the way open, I grabbed the wad of newspaper and asked, "Is this important or just part of the packaging?" He replied with "I don't know." So I started unwrapping it, and there was the ring box!! I was in complete shock! I asked him "Are you serious?" He said yes, and the rest is history!! I hadn't even noticed that while I was opening the box he had kneeled down beside me.

He had talked to my parents this weekend to ask permission, and had the ring delivered to his grandparents' house so that I wouldn't know. I was completely surprised, I had no idea it was coming! That proposal probably wouldn't work for everyone, but for me, it was perfect!! You other archery girls can appreciate the excitement of getting new arrows, let alone an engagement ring. And all in the same night!!! To say the least, I was ecstatic!  I'm the luckiest girl in the world.

Oh, and his real name on here is Tater1985, he changed it to martinman81 so that I wouldn't know about this thread. Good thing he did, because I read the thread and told him all about it. He said it was the hardest thing to not start laughing while I was going on and on about this guy who wanted to propose and all the ideas that I liked!!

Pictures to come this afternoon!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Pics!*

The postal box that he hid the ring in!  Notice the arrows, wraps, and FOBs!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

*The Ring!*

Princess cut + Cathedral setting + white gold band= Perfect!!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so lucky!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

The happily engaged couple!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

and of course....I said "YES!!"


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

That Tater sure is a lucky feller!


----------



## Skiminims (Mar 21, 2009)

Nocked_Nurse89 said:


> I'm so lucky!


Lucky indeed! That's a nice rock!! :wink:


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats to you both and I hope many happy years ahead, very nice story and a beautiful ring. Good job Tater


----------



## houseofpain44 (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice and congrats


----------



## ZBWB (Mar 15, 2009)

Your story is precious and you both look just perfect for each other. You make a beautiful couple and your babies are going to be too pretty!!!!

So happy for you both....big CONGRATS!...way to start the summer!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A great story and we wish you both the very best.. I'd have had a verrrry hard time keepin a straight face when you told me about 'the thread'... :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

How exciting, congrats to you both!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'd have had a verrrry hard time keepin a straight face when you told me about 'the thread'... :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:



Oh, believe me . . . . . it was rough!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

What a beeeaaaauuuuuttttiiffuuulllllll ring!!!! Congrats =)


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations! I love happy endings!


----------

